# Mit Proxy surfen



## Peter Klein (27. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne einen proxy einrichten, damit ich z.B. auf google.com oder youtube.com surfen kann.

Weiss jemand wie das geht unter MAC. Und evtl. gute Adressen vorhanden?

Danke schonmal

Peter


----------



## PC Heini (27. November 2010)

Grüss Dich

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auf den Internetanbieter drauf an, wie Du auf den Server zugreifen kannst. ( Ich, Cablecom, bekam zu Anfang die Daten für den Proxiserver vom Internetanbieter mitgeteilt. Später wechselte das ganze auf den eigenen Server.Somit konnte ich die Proxidaten löschen und ne automatische IP Zuteilung anwählen. ) Erkundige Dich mal bei Deinem Internetanbieter, wie das ist mit dem Proxi.
Beim MAC wirds wohl ähnlich ablaufen wie bei Windows.
Ist mal meine Meinung.


----------

